# Cell Phones in Dubai



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

I promised my teen I would ask this question (besides, she is driving me nuts!). We are planning a move to Dubai this summer. What is the best way/plan for cell usage that will/may let her continue her text madness with her friends in the US. Does anyone have an idea?

What are the average costs for cell phones and how the the plans work over there?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

International texts are 60 fills, that's around 16cents each, check out Welcome to Etisalat or du for other plans.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Can you yahoo message on them? Maybe that will/could be an alternative. Tell their friends that is just how its going to be and they will have to utilize that for messaging.


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess you can enable a 3G data plan and ask her to use the mobile web instead


Personally I use AIM to text my friends in the US - afaik there still aren't many direct tie-ups between Etisalat & US telecoms save for Sprint and a few others


----------



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

Nomad80 said:


> I guess you can enable a 3G data plan and ask her to use the mobile web instead
> 
> 
> Personally I use AIM to text my friends in the US - afaik there still aren't many direct tie-ups between Etisalat & US telecoms save for Sprint and a few others


So if she had a data plan on her phone over there then she could chat/IM via AIM, Yahoo, My(rotten)Space etc.....?


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

I use an E71 that I got from Italy - it came with support for AIM/yahoo/etc apps - not sure of other models - the local telecom is a little retarded about their sms policies - I cant even use Twitter via text from my phone because of it - have to use the mobile web interface

as for social networks - there is mobile support for facebook (not myspace afaik)


----------



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

Nomad80 said:


> I use an E71 that I got from Italy - it came with support for AIM/yahoo/etc apps - not sure of other models - the local telecom is a little retarded about their sms policies - I cant even use Twitter via text from my phone because of it - have to use the mobile web interface
> 
> as for social networks - there is mobile support for facebook (not myspace afaik)


Thanks for everyone's help, it has eased her mind that she won't be lost in cyberspace with no one to talk to!:clap2:


----------

